# Teaching English / TEFL in Valencia



## Sophb (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I have recently been considering moving to Spain (Valencia is a clear favourite) with the hope of teaching English. I am in the early stages of my research, but just wondered whether anyone could tell me what the "typical" teaching hours are in Spain? And what kind of pay I should expect?

Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sophb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently been considering moving to Spain (Valencia is a clear favourite) with the hope of teaching English. I am in the early stages of my research, but just wondered whether anyone could tell me what the "typical" teaching hours are in Spain? And what kind of pay I should expect?
> 
> Thanks in advance


:welcome:

pay will vary greatly depending on whether you're planning on being in the city or in the comunidad, generally... you'll earn more in the city - & also if you're working for an academy or self-employed

I used to teach in an academy & found that most of my teaching hours were before 10am - for adults fitting in a class before work - & between 5pm & 10pm for children after school & adults after they finished work for the day at about 8pm


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sophb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently been considering moving to Spain (Valencia is a clear favourite) with the hope of teaching English. I am in the early stages of my research, but just wondered whether anyone could tell me what the "typical" teaching hours are in Spain? And what kind of pay I should expect?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It depends,,,
Do you have a CELTA or Trinity or PGCE teaching qualification? What kind of teaching do you want to do? (children, adults, in a school, academy, companies...)
You will probably be looking at academy work which is usally concentrated into the afternoons from about 16:30 with kids and going on to 20:00/ 21:00/ 22:00 depending. If you only get that you'll be lucky as you could get a couple of hours at lunch time and maybe something in the morning and that really chops up your day.
You're probably looking at approx 1000€ take home for 25 - 30 hours contact time which is plenty


----------



## Sophb (Aug 2, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Sophb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...



Thanks for replying  im hoping to work in the city. If you don't mind me asking how did you find the work/life balance whilst working early mornings and evenings? I would be moving with my partner and I'm not sure on what his hours would be like but I think mostly during the day


----------



## Sophb (Aug 2, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sophb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Thank you for replying! At the moment I have a TEFL qualification but I am more than willing to gain a CELTA qualification as I've read on previous threads it would open up my options. I'm happy to teach adults or children, do you know whether a CELTA would be enough to work in a school or would I need a PGCE? And also do you know what the school hours are like?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sophb said:


> Thank you for replying! At the moment I have a TEFL qualification but I am more than willing to gain a CELTA qualification as I've read on previous threads it would open up my options. I'm happy to teach adults or children, do you know whether a CELTA would be enough to work in a school or would I need a PGCE? And also do you know what the school hours are like?


to work in an International school you'd need a BEd or PGCE - schools used to accept all kinds of non-teaching qualifications, but there has been a bit of a crack-down & they are not supposed to take teachers without a teaching degree

some bigger schools might take teaching assistants though

the two International schools in my area do 9am - 4:30pm


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sophb said:


> Thank you for replying! At the moment I have a TEFL qualification but I am more than willing to gain a CELTA qualification as I've read on previous threads it would open up my options. I'm happy to teach adults or children, do you know whether a CELTA would be enough to work in a school or would I need a PGCE? And also do you know what the school hours are like?


To work in a _good_ international or British school you'll need a BEd or PGCE. To work in _good_ language school you'll need a CELTA or DELTA or Trinity qualification. It's the iffy ones who will take anyone (and more than likely not pay you well, and give you poorer conditions all round). However, you do have experience so that will help you.
Working in a language school/ academy can be difficult because of the timetable and family life and the pay is likely to be lower than an international/ British school.
BTW when I said


> You're probably looking at approx 1000€ take home for 25 - 30 hours contact time which is plenty


 I meant that's plenty of hours, not plenty of money!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> BTW when I said I meant that's plenty of hours, not plenty of money!


Also, to be clear, I think you mean 1000€ nett _per month on average_ (only paid work for 9 months of the year) for 25-30 hours _per week._

I think 12-15€ per hour nett is possible, which would be 300-450€ per week / 1200-1800€ per month for 9 months of the year, but no pay in the summer, unless you can find something in a summer camp, so 12,000-18,000 per annum.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> Also, to be clear, I think you mean 1000€ nett _per month on average_ (only paid work for 9 months of the year) for 25-30 hours _per week._
> 
> I think 12-15€ per hour nett is possible, which would be 300-450€ per week / 1200-1800€ per month for 9 months of the year, but no pay in the summer, unless you can find something in a summer camp, so 12,000-18,000 per annum.


I'd say she meant 1000€ a month gross for 25-30 hours work a week


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> Also, to be clear, I think you mean 1000€ nett _per month on average_ (only paid work for 9 months of the year) for 25-30 hours _per week._
> 
> I think 12-15€ per hour nett is possible, which would be 300-450€ per week / 1200-1800€ per month for 9 months of the year, but no pay in the summer, unless you can find something in a summer camp, so 12,000-18,000 per annum.





xabiachica said:


> I'd say she meant 1000€ a month gross for 25-30 hours work a week


Sorry.
You'd think I could write more clearly after all this teaching _and_ forum experience, wouldn't you?
I was talking about 


1000€ net
per month
on average (so it could be 900€, it could be 1100€)
for 25 - 30 hours per week
for only 9 months a year guaranteed work
in a language school (ie not in an international/ British school, not working self employed, not working in companies, not working in university language programme, not as a language assistant)
south of Madrid

Christmas and Easter holidays paid?? You'd need to check and of course good places of work will pay the holidays and will tell you that up front

Have I/ we covered everything there?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Not that it makes a huge difference, but with academy work isn't it possible to claim unemployment benefit for the summer months between contracts?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry.
> You'd think I could write more clearly after all this teaching _and_ forum experience, wouldn't you?
> I was talking about
> 
> ...


& you'd think I'd read better.... I missed where you said 'take home'..


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry.
> You'd think I could write more clearly after all this teaching _and_ forum experience, wouldn't you?
> I was talking about
> 
> ...


Much better, top of the class!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Chopera said:


> Not that it makes a huge difference, but with academy work isn't it possible to claim unemployment benefit for the summer months between contracts?


I read somewhere it's only available after your first year of residency, assuming you've paid money into the system I suppose.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've thought of something else!
The info I am giving I believe to be right for someone who has a _recognised_ CELTA/ Trinity qualification.
And all the info I am giving is my idea, not written in stone kind of thing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> I read somewhere it's only available after your first year of residency, assuming you've paid money into the system I suppose.


I think it's not so much your first year of residency as 12 months within a periopd of 6 years of paying your social security cuota.
Requisitos que has de cumplir para cobrar el paro


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've thought of something else!
> The info I am giving I believe to be right for someone who has a _recognised_ CELTA/ Trinity qualification.
> And all the info I am giving is my idea, not written in stone kind of thing.


What is a _recognized _CELTA/Trinity qual? (Pardon my ignorance, I'm not an English teacher)


----------



## Sophb (Aug 2, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry.
> You'd think I could write more clearly after all this teaching _and_ forum experience, wouldn't you?
> I was talking about
> 
> ...



Thanks very much all of this information is really helpful!! There's definitely a lot for me to look in to


----------



## Sophb (Aug 2, 2015)

Helenameva said:


> Also, to be clear, I think you mean 1000€ nett _per month on average_ (only paid work for 9 months of the year) for 25-30 hours _per week._
> 
> I think 12-15€ per hour nett is possible, which would be 300-450€ per week / 1200-1800€ per month for 9 months of the year, but no pay in the summer, unless you can find something in a summer camp, so 12,000-18,000 per annum.


Thanks! Do you know any reputable websites which I could use to see what/where summer camp work is available? And does anyone know the best times to start looking for this type of work?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Sophb said:


> Thanks! Do you know any reputable websites which I could use to see what/where summer camp work is available? And does anyone know the best times to start looking for this type of work?


Summer camps are popular here because the school holidays are so long. Most academies run them to bring in extra revenue. Our local state school has one too, plus the art school, climbing school, martial arts school, etc are open a lot and run half day classes Monday to Friday throughout July. You could start looking just after Easter to start in June.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> What is a _recognized _CELTA/Trinity qual? (Pardon my ignorance, I'm not an English teacher)


Well, I'm not sure it's very interesting if you're not wanting to be an English teacher 
There are lot of places that offer a TEFL qualification TEFL = Teaching English as a Foreign Language). Some are very good, some are not, but there's nothing to gauge if The TEFL qualification from Brenda's Authentic School of English Studies is better than The Leicester English Empire Academy or if indeed it's worth the paper it's written on.
CELTA (The Certicate of English Language Teaching to Adults) and the Trinity TESOL (Teaching English to Speakers of Other Languages) are world renowned examing boards and employers know that the people who hold these qualifications have been trained to a certain standard, they have had teaching practice, they have been taught something about grammar and teaching techniques etc.
It's much the same for people learning Spanish. If you get a certificate from Pepe and María's Spanish school to say you are intermediate it really has little value for an employer or if you are trying to get into university in Spain.
Or say you learnt all about plumbing from your uncle...
For some things you need a _recognised_ qualification.

PS there's also the CELTA YL (Young Learners) for people who want to teach kids


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hi Pesky Wesky, 

I think I understand now, thank you. CELTA and Trinity was what I thought you were talking about and I thought maybe some of those programs might be fraudulent from your post

I didn't say I don't want to be an English teacher. I've thought about English as a side thing just to try, but I don't know if you can earn enough to even pay for the cost of the program. CELTA/Trinity, iirc, are only about 4-6 week programs and they are for-profit and fairly costly.

Is CELTA or Trinity preferred in Spain or are they equal?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky,
> 
> I think I understand now, thank you. CELTA and Trinity was what I thought you were talking about and I thought maybe some of those programs might be fraudulent from your post
> 
> ...


Yes, apologies. Once again I don't think I worded the post very well.
Logging off now as I'm supposed to be packing to escape the heat here and go to Cantabria!!!!


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Pesky. Your post was excellent. I was just curious as I've thought about getting the CELTA or Trinity cert.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> Thanks Pesky. Your post was excellent. I was just curious as I've thought about getting the CELTA or Trinity cert.


In the '90's I worked for quite a few years in a very large American language school in Madrid (60 - 80 teachers!). There were only 2 British teachers in the school! I'm telling you this because I see that your flags say you're American and nowadays it's difficult for Americans to get legal work here even though there are, of course, Americans teaching in Spain.
Perhaps you should check out the possibilities, salaries, conditions etc before committing yourself to a course. However, if you do decide to go in for teaching I think the CELTA is very worth doing. I don't know anything about the Trinity unfortunately.


----------



## Sophb (Aug 2, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> más chueco que la fayuca said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pesky Wesky,
> ...



Thanks very much Pesky Wesky. Sorry for my late reply I have been on holiday, but all of your information has been so helpful! Thanks everyone, feel a little step closer to it all now


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sophb said:


> Thanks very much Pesky Wesky. Sorry for my late reply I have been on holiday, but all of your information has been so helpful! Thanks everyone, feel a little step closer to it all now


No Problem.
Glad to hear you went on holiday!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> Thanks Pesky. Your post was excellent. I was just curious as I've thought about getting the CELTA or Trinity cert.


If / when you come over, don't forget to let us know how you're getting on


----------



## sunshine22 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all,
I've recently been offered a job as an English teacher is Spain. The problem is when I asked for my contract they sent me a precontrato which doesn't state salary and reads "la duracion del contrato sera temporal a tiempo parcial para impartir clases de idiomas durante el curso 2015/2016". First of all, I was promised 20 hours a week & a certain salary which is not stated in this pre-contract. Is this a huge red flag? I already asked about it but they told me I'd get salary plus bonuses but it is not written anywhere. Please advise.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sunshine22 said:


> Hi all,
> I've recently been offered a job as an English teacher is Spain. The problem is when I asked for my contract they sent me a precontrato which doesn't state salary and reads "la duracion del contrato sera temporal a tiempo parcial para impartir clases de idiomas durante el curso 2015/2016". First of all, I was promised 20 hours a week & a certain salary which is not stated in this pre-contract. Is this a huge red flag? I already asked about it but they told me I'd get salary plus bonuses but it is not written anywhere. Please advise.


I think the part marked in blue is probably quite normal for a language teacher's contract, but, as you say, not having anything down in writing about hours and salary might not be a good idea...
Which school is it?


----------



## sunshine22 (Sep 15, 2015)

My point exactly. The problem is every time I want to inquire more they call me on my phone/skype as I'm not in Spain... I have absolutely nothing on paper! It's called Get Brit but they also go by the name of Kensington Language Center or something.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sunshine22 said:


> My point exactly. The problem is every time I want to inquire more they call me on my phone/skype as I'm not in Spain... I have absolutely nothing on paper! It's called Get Brit but they also go by the name of Kensington Language Center or something.


What a name!
Well, I looked them up and it seems they work with town halls to offer classes to kids and adults in evening classes. Is that right? There's certainly a ton of business there, and if their web page is to be believed they serve a lot of different towns so it looks stable from that point of view. That doesn't mean to say that they are totally above board paying though...
See what others think.


----------



## sunshine22 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you Pesky Wesky. Yes, that's them.


----------



## sunshine22 (Sep 15, 2015)

If someone has had the same problem, please help. I'm really wary of their vague responses.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sunshine22 said:


> If someone has had the same problem, please help. I'm really wary of their vague responses.


You know what? If you are unsure, don't do it. If you are a native speaker and you have a CELTA or Trinity qualification there is work for you. Teaching is not very well paid in general, but there is work.
Look 
here
https://www.tefl.com/
here
https://www.tefljobsworld.com/jobs/
and here
https://www.infojobs.net/jobsearch/search-results/list.xhtml
search for profesor inglés (ok without accent) and the province you want, then tick fecha de publicación


----------



## dr.gonzo (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello, is there any chance of work with just a TEFL? (not CELTA or TESOL) basically I can't afford a CELTA or TESOL and I already have a TEFL cert. I'm not too pushed if the pay is not great, I'm an artist and relocating for this reason, I just need some sort of income to keep me going while I get settled. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't answer your question but you could apply for meddeas or https://www.britishcouncil.org/language-assistants/become/spain to be a language assisant. You don't need CELTA. Pay is between 800-1000 a month depending.


----------

